
Luna visual programming language beta release - kryptiskt
http://www.luna-lang.org/#
======
cs702
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16163769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16163769)

------
sytelus
I'm looking for visual language that does not require ability to read (except,
say, knowing numbers 1 to 10). Does anything like this exist? I looked at
Spark but that doesn't fall in to this category.

The idea is as follows: Devices like tablets and smartphones are naturally
usable by 4-year old with minimal and even no instructions even if they can't
read yet. Is there a visual programming language that can be implemented on
such devices that is usable by just 4 year old?

~~~
markwhiting
Scratch requires only a very basic understanding of terms, and has been widely
extended, as in translated to many languages and perhaps completely visual
versions have been made.

Here's a link to the base project →
[https://scratch.mit.edu](https://scratch.mit.edu)

------
TailorJones
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=luna&sort=byDate&prefix=false&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=luna&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=last24h&type=story)

